# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  what is the best place to go on a date

## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

beach is one of them

----------


## sweetluv

hawaii

----------


## TISHA

good one

----------


## Eternity

wow, me too.. i really wanna go to Hawaii :blush:

us ke illawa Paris, and switzerland inshAllah :up;

----------


## TISHA

they are good places

----------


## NInA

oh u read ma mind guys...

ermm.....Northern areas of Pakistan could be romantic as well  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## xeon

I think baat date kee ho rahee hai honeymoon kee nahi  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I think koi bhi achha sa restaurant :mrgreen:

----------


## Zaheer

sindh main dates bahot hain, ya iraq main ya suadi main. in jagon per jaao ager khaani hain to.


P.S. this topic should be in a dedicated sections for dates aka love n relationships.

----------


## NInA

lol

----------


## Sporadic

I agreed with zeeshan, date per jana hai, honeymoon per nahin, kissi bhi aisay achay restaurant chalay jao, jo zara shaher say bahir ho, aur aap ko jannay wala koi na ho lolz

----------


## TISHA

restrunts

----------


## TISHA

shopping malls

----------


## DonWit

Shoppin mall is definitely not romantic......

beaches......

sunset point.....

nicce park.....

----------


## TISHA

u r right sorry my fault

----------


## sweetluv

will that is kind of a good place but not that good for a date

----------


## Miss_Sweet

beach par in moonlight :blush: :P

----------


## NInA

wowwww...that wud b wonderfull.... :Big Grin: 

ermmm...seashore k pass...bare foot :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooo :blush:

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:blush:

----------


## Eternity

> I think baat date kee ho rahee hai honeymoon kee nahi 
> I think koi bhi achha sa restaurant  :mrgreen:


oh :blush: 

aur agar resturant main pakray gaye tu ? :rnop:

----------


## xeon

pakre janai ka dar na ho tu maza kiya aae ga  :Big Grin: 

waisai California main bhi dates kafi hotee hain Roza usee sai Iftaar ker raha hoon main  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> pakre janai ka dar na ho tu maza kiya aae ga 
> 
> waisai California main bhi dates kafi hotee hain Roza usee sai Iftaar ker raha hoon main


kaafi tasty hain k bus aiween hain lolz

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz xee bhai bohot ache

----------


## NInA

:Frown:

----------


## Eternity

wow xeon mazay hain tumharay tu.

nina tumhien kia howa?

----------


## NInA

ahhh...seashore k qareeb...bare feet....per saath b tau koi ho na  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main hoon na :wink: :P

----------


## NInA

hyeeee :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sharmili na ho to :P

----------


## NInA

hehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1:

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## sweetluv

switzland

----------


## Endurer

place should not matter, as long as "we" is concerned.

----------


## xeon

wow and who is the lucky one :wink:

----------


## NInA

ummmmm

----------


## xeon

hmmm date ke liye best place hai university  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:rolling;

----------


## Eternity

lol nooooo, wahan per kisi jannnay walay ne pakar lia tu  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

tau "pyar kia tua darna kya" :wink:

----------


## xeon

jannai wala bhi wahan date per aaya hua hoga dont worry

----------


## Eternity

wow xeon tumhien boohat information hai lol

----------


## TISHA

ya

----------


## xeon

> wow xeon tumhien boohat information hai lol


:frown;

----------


## Eternity

this emoticon is really sick.

----------


## xeon

yes I think is ko Jaundice ho gaya hai sahee kaha sick hee hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

then that's ur fav smile, so please take care of it :P

----------


## xeon

Jaundice suna hai contagious hota hai bach ker raheye ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

baba bach kar tu tum rehna :whistle;

----------


## xeon



----------


## Eternity

how disgusting

----------


## xeon

:rolling;

----------


## khawab

pakistan....lol

holland, paris ,canada aur bhi bohot saari places hain is dunya mein jahan jana chaho chale jao :ye;

----------


## Endurer

> wow and who is the lucky one  :wink:


 :duno;

----------


## khawab

:duno;

----------


## Eternity

> :rolling;


 :mad7;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:lol:

----------


## manni9

Schol n colleges!!
Akher yeh kis din Kaam ain ge,pardhai tou deekh lain kesi hooti hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## salutations84

Hmmmm, this is a tricky one. 

Well, on my first date, i went to a shopping mall then cinema then a restaurant. 
Was it romantic :givefl; ? Hell Yes!!!!!!! :ye;

----------


## Endurer

that sounds fun :wink:

----------


## TISHA

ya

----------


## movieji

well .. have been to Paris and London .. but seriously don't feel that being in those places would be good for a date .. how about some unknown village with lots of natural beauty around .. ?

----------


## TISHA

maybe ya

----------


## movieji

if any girl around .. could you please tell me where would you like your guy to take you on first date ?

----------


## TISHA

restrunts maybe and where would u take

----------


## manni9

> if any girl around .. could you please tell me where would you like your guy to take you on first date ?


me battaon me battaon  :Big Grin: 

shaadi ke madap main :P :P

----------


## TISHA

restrunts maybe and where would u take or parties / disco

----------


## movieji

lolz @maani .... 

TISHA ji I would like to take my girl to some place where no one is there to disturb .. no wrong intentions ;-)

----------


## manni9

then take her to the maths classes  :Big Grin:  no 1 will be there  :Wink:

----------


## movieji

lolz @ maani again ... 
yar maths class mein tou I won't be there with her .. what she would do alone then ???

----------


## manni9

she will learn mathematics  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TISHA

wat

----------


## rikpitti

i think best place to go on a date is Police staation {joking} is any place where v get privacy aand things to eat { according to me}

----------


## Mr_cool

> oh u read ma mind guys...
> 
> ermm.....Northern areas of Pakistan could be romantic as well ...


i agree :1cool; :up; :givefl;

----------


## zeeast

> sindh main dates bahot hain, ya iraq main ya suadi main. in jagon per jaao ager khaani hain to.
> 
> 
> P.S. this topic should be in a dedicated sections for dates aka love n relationships.






 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :lol:

----------

